# HVLP Proclassic



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello guys,

I'm working on some maple cabinets that are getting painted Dover White with SW Proclassic WB Acrylic-Alkyd. Obviously I'm having some trouble so here's my plea for help.

I primed them with SW Premium Wall & Wood Primer and sanded them smooth. I like this primer a lot.

I'm using an HVLP gravity feed gun hooked up to a 28 gal tank, so I should have enough CFM and pressure.

Onto the Proclassic question. I'm starting with the cabinet backs get the setup down.

Here's how I ran the gun tonight. I didn't get it as smooth as I would like. Please provide suggestions for the equipment and materials I'm using. 

I did start with testing on masking paper until I came to the setup below which looked good while I was working on it.

I've got the gun set up with a 1.4mm cap. I've got a regulator at the tank set to supply 60psi, and a regulator at the gun set to supply 45psi. I had the fan at about half, the fluid about 1/4, and the air all the way open. It seemed I was getting good fluid delivery at a fairly good atomization, but when i went back to look after drying, I wasn't super happy. It's a bit orange peel.

Suggestions please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

With a water based paint you end up thinning the paint to the point it screws it up to get it to spray. You need pressure to spray latex. There are a few guns around that will pressurize the cup but are hard to find. You would have much better luck with this sprayer. http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-spray-gun-kit-93312.html You could also get a two gallon pot you could probably just set the gallon can inside. I do that with the sears pot I have. Latex is largely the reason an airless sprayer was developed. It pumps the paint under pressure to spray.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

try a larger orifice (1.6 - 1.8) and less pressure (10 - 15 psi).


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

TimPa said:


> try a larger orifice (1.6 - 1.8) and less pressure (10 - 15 psi).


You can also use Floetrol which will help flow out the latex for a smoother surface......along with a bigger tip. I would go with the 1.8 tip.

I have also had good luck with this product when spraying cabinets:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-X5-Airless-Paint-Sprayer-262800/100634354

Its electric, easy to set up, runs quiet, and less over spray. It will spray out of a 1 gallon or a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Steve, thanks for the comment on pressure. Tim, thanks for the comment on tip size.

I cranked up the pressure at the gun to 60psi, used a 2.0mm cap and opened up the fan all the way. The atomization was much better and it was easier to overlap passes. I had a much better outcome tonight.


----------

